# Function keys not working



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hello!
I've got a cheap PS/2 Typhoon keyboard, which I like because it has a USB port on top. In many, but not all, Windows apps. the function keys work. In DOS they don't work at all. My old (dirty) Logitech keyboard works fine, so I it's not the computer.
Any solutions? Or should I just accept this fault since it's cheap hardware?


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

It does sound like a fault to me, If another keyboard works then it shouldnt matter what programs it does not work in. (I have never come accross that issue). Any I think its just common sence really. if it works on some programs and the other keyboard works on all then its got to be the keyboard.

Jay.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, Eneles
From the Typhoon site....
Some Keyboard Software has taken over some system resources for the shortcut keys and the following 5 combination keys may not be used. Example, Ctrl + Alt + E, Ctrl + Alt + P, Ctrl + Alt + O, Ctrl + Alt + D, and Ctrl + Alt + C. Please refer to the individual keyboard manual for further instructions. If none to be found, please do check with us from the Customer Care page.
http://www.typhoon.de/en/kat.php?k=70
and
http://www.typhoon.de/en/kat.php?k=188&kidp=183#anchor1362


----------

